# SSH issues



## ck2323 (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm trying to ssh into my freebsd box and keep getting an error:

pam_login_access: pam_sm_acct_mgmt: Test is not allowed to log in from test.cent.c30.net.lcl

Any Ideas?


----------



## honk (Oct 7, 2009)

Please post your sshd_config and login.access


----------



## anomie (Oct 7, 2009)

Also, let's see the output of: 
`% grep -v '^#' /etc/login.access`

(A ruleset prohibiting said access is the likely cause.)


----------



## ck2323 (Oct 7, 2009)

```
#       $OpenBSD: sshd_config,v 1.73 2005/12/06 22:38:28 reyk Exp $

# This is the sshd server system-wide configuration file.  See
# sshd_config(5) for more information.

# This sshd was compiled with PATH=/usr/local/bin:/bin:/usr/bin

# The strategy used for options in the default sshd_config shipped with
# OpenSSH is to specify options with their default value where
# possible, but leave them commented.  Uncommented options change a
# default value.

#Port 22
Protocol 2
#AddressFamily any
#ListenAddress 0.0.0.0
#ListenAddress ::

# HostKey for protocol version 1
#HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key
# HostKeys for protocol version 2
#HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
[root@kim ~]# more /etc/ssh/sshd_config|less
#HostbasedAuthentication no
# Change to yes if you don't trust ~/.ssh/known_hosts for
# RhostsRSAAuthentication and HostbasedAuthentication
#IgnoreUserKnownHosts no
# Don't read the user's ~/.rhosts and ~/.shosts files
#IgnoreRhosts yes

# To disable tunneled clear text passwords, change to no here!
PasswordAuthentication yes
#PermitEmptyPasswords no


# Change to no to disable s/key passwords
#ChallengeResponseAuthentication yes
ChallengeResponseAuthentication no

# Kerberos options
#KerberosAuthentication no
#KerberosOrLocalPasswd yes
#KerberosTicketCleanup yes
#KerberosGetAFSToken no

# GSSAPI options
#GSSAPIAuthentication no
GSSAPIAuthentication yes
#GSSAPICleanupCredentials yes
GSSAPICleanupCredentials yes

# Set this to 'yes' to enable PAM authentication, account processing,
# and session processing. If this is enabled, PAM authentication will
# be allowed through the ChallengeResponseAuthentication mechanism.
# Depending on your PAM configuration, this may bypass the setting of
# PasswordAuthentication, PermitEmptyPasswords, and
# "PermitRootLogin without-password". If you just want the PAM account and
# session checks to run without PAM authentication, then enable this but set
# ChallengeResponseAuthentication=no
UsePAM yes

# Accept locale-related environment variables
AcceptEnv LANG LC_CTYPE LC_NUMERIC LC_TIME LC_COLLATE LC_MONETARY LC_MESSAGES
AcceptEnv LC_PAPER LC_NAME LC_ADDRESS LC_TELEPHONE LC_MEASUREMENT
AcceptEnv LC_IDENTIFICATION LC_ALL
#AllowTcpForwarding yes
#GatewayPorts no
#X11Forwarding no
X11Forwarding yes
#X11DisplayOffset 10
#X11UseLocalhost yes
#PrintMotd yes
#PrintLastLog yes
#TCPKeepAlive yes
#UseLogin no
#UsePrivilegeSeparation yes
#PermitUserEnvironment no
#Compression delayed
#ClientAliveInterval 0
#ClientAliveCountMax 3
#ShowPatchLevel no
#UseDNS yes
#PidFile /var/run/sshd.pid
#MaxStartups 10
#PermitTunnel no

# no default banner path
#Banner /some/path

AllowUsers Jack Jill
```


----------



## anomie (Oct 7, 2009)

ck2323 said:
			
		

> ```
> AllowUsers Jack Jill
> ```



Even after you get your pam_login_access(8) issue straightened out, that directive is going to prevent the "Test" user from logging in (from anywhere).

---

P.S. Please use code tags...


----------



## ck2323 (Oct 7, 2009)

anomie said:
			
		

> Also, let's see the output of:
> `% grep -v '^#' /etc/login.access`
> 
> (A ruleset prohibiting said access is the likely cause.)




```
-:wheel:ALL EXCEPT LOCAL
```


----------



## ck2323 (Oct 7, 2009)

o yea sorry i added test user in there and still no dice. :S


----------



## anomie (Oct 7, 2009)

And is the "Test" user in the wheel group? `% groups Test`

Your login.access rule will prohibit anyone in the wheel group from logging in from anywhere except LOCAL (i.e. non-network).


----------



## ck2323 (Oct 7, 2009)

Yea the test user is in wheel group...But you bring up a good point...what would the correct syntax be?


----------



## anomie (Oct 7, 2009)

ck2323 said:
			
		

> what would the correct syntax be?



Depends -- in plain English, what are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## ck2323 (Oct 7, 2009)

I just want my users to be able to remotely ssh in and be able to su


----------



## anomie (Oct 7, 2009)

Then remove that line from login.access. (It's not there by default.)


----------



## ck2323 (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks it worked!


----------

